# Reliable DNP source



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Can someone please share their DNP experience at lower doses? 125mg?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not allowed to pal. Its illegal!

And very dangerous as well! I'm tempted to get some but the sides are just brutal. I hope you have done your research!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Won't dnp slightly kill you, with your illness?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

The drugs the medical establishment put me on nearly killed me, so I'm now into experimental territory.

I never do anything without undertaking massive amounts of research and hearing real world experience.


----------



## NewbieLifter (Jan 15, 2016)

Irish Beast said:


> Not allowed to pal. Its illegal!
> 
> And very dangerous as well! I'm tempted to get some but the sides are just brutal. I hope you have done your research!


 No sides here lol


----------

